# New laptop help!



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys

I am in the early stages of trying to figure out what new laptop to purchase.

Need it for invoicing and general browsing, and possibly play Football manager if i get some peace!

Looking for something with 8GB Ram, 256GB SSD and either AMD Ryzen 5 or 7

Let me know your thoughts and recommendations.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Not sure if AMD Ryzen is a game changer.. thought this was a more than decent deal if it wasn't..

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/le...12gb-ssd-156-inch-notebook-81w80005uk-3454993


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

This may sound a bit "off" but what's happened to make you feel you need a new laptop?

I'm typing this on an ancient HP Pavilion G6 with an AMD® A6-3400m apu and 5.3G of memory.

She's running Ubuntu 18.04 with Libre Office. She'll surf the net all day and email etc. Anything with documents, spreadsheets etc. that isn't super whizzo cutting edge is a doddle.

If you are locked into Windows it may be different but with the exception of updating my Garmin sat nav I can do everything I want to do on either this machine or a much newer HP machine running Windows 10.

Good luck with your search.

Andy.


----------



## andysubaru30 (May 11, 2008)

No Andy not at all. My current laptop is a 13 year old Sony Vaio which doesn’t turn on until it is plugged into the mains as the battery’s fried. Also the fan overheats and spits particles out. 

Important to get one as i need it for invoicing.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

andysubaru30 said:


> No Andy not at all. My current laptop is a 13 year old Sony Vaio which doesn't turn on until it is plugged into the mains as the battery's fried. Also the fan overheats and spits particles out.
> 
> Important to get one as i need it for invoicing.


That makes a great deal of sense and is pretty important. :thumb:

If you haven't done so already maybe a full backup asap is a good idea. You don't want a fried hard drive and risk losing info.

Good luck with it.

Andy

PS This might help:

https://www.which.co.uk/reviews/laptops/search?sortby=price_asc

Click on the "What's the best laptop for you?" and it'll give you some ideas.

PPS I've always had excellent service from Ebuyer. Maybe worth a look:

https://www.ebuyer.com/store/Computer/cat/Laptops


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Sub'd as looking for a new laptop also

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Stuck between Intel Core i5 or AMD Ryzen 5

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Dont know if you guys are still looking?

https://www.aldi.co.uk/15-6in-ryzen-5-8gb-512-gb-notebook/p/704107368046900


----------

